# What are ways for getting Australian Permanent Residency (PR)?



## raptorstv (May 22, 2011)

Hi,

I am originally from China, but immigrated and has become a Canadian citizen. I would like to move to Australia after my graduation, and I'm hoping to get dual citizenship (Canadian and Australian). What are the steps that I need to do in order to get that? I come from quite a wealthy family, so if there's a shortcut such as putting aside some money to be deposited into an Australian bank, my parents would probably be able to afford to do so.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Welcome to the forum.

It's not quite as simple as putting money into an Australian bank, there is no short cut. If you look at the "Thinking of emigrating"? sticky at the top of the forum page, that will help determine whether you'd qualify for a visa.

Dolly


----------



## raptorstv (May 22, 2011)

Thanks Dolly,

Out of curiousity, how many points do I need to have to obtain the PR?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Read about the visas at Department of Immigration & Citizenship

But under the current rules I think it's 115-130 depending on the visa applied for and in July a new system with different pass marks will have 65 points as the passmark.

You can certainly have dual Canadian and AU Citizenship.

The rules for AU Citizenship are @ Australian Citizenship – Becoming an Australian Citizen

Basically live 4 yrs in AU as a Permanent Residence, no real shortcuts to that.

Other paths to PR:
Spouse visa (so start looking for the girl of your dreams here)
Most PR is via skilled route or employer sponsored, that is the intent and aim of the AU Immi system. 

You should speak to an Immi agent for other options like Business visa or investment.



raptorstv said:


> Thanks Dolly,
> 
> Out of curiousity, how many points do I need to have to obtain the PR?


----------

